
Ask HN: What do you use for project generation? - dmitriid
What do you use (if you do use) for project generation?<p>Use case: have a project template with all the names&#x2F;dependencies&#x2F;best practices baked in. Run one command with project name, have everything set up.<p>It would be nice to have one system to generate whatever projects: Java, C#, you name it.<p>I&#x27;m aware of Yeoman, and will explore it. Any others?<p>Related question: one you have your template, how do you make sure it actually works and is properly set up?
======
verdverm
I have something that is exactly this in the works, planning to open up on
GitHub in the next month or two. It generates multiple technologies for full-
stack e2e app implementation and management. It can do more than apps, really
anything file based.

I'd be interested in hearing your impressions. I can show you around and/or
get you early access. tony@hofstadter.io

